# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Έρχεται...

## challenger.cwn

Το CWMN είναι υπο κατασκευή! όσοι ενδιαφέρουν να συμμετάσχουν να καταχωρήσουν το στίγμα τους στο http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/corfu και να κάνουν εδώ post για να γνωριστούμε!
_Καλή αρχή!_

----------


## deepbluesky

Ενα μεγαλο Μπραβο στα παιδια απο τη Στουτγκαρδη Γερμανιας  ::  

Ευχομαι συντομα να καλυψετε ολο το νησι. Ισως καποια μερα θα ειναι δυνατον να γινει δυνατη η προσβαση στο internet με dsl ταχυτητες η εστω χωρις χρωνοχρεωση και απ το Καβο οπου υπαρχει τρομερη ζητηση και ειναι διαθετημενος ο κοσμος να πληρωσει. Αλλα εσεις τα ξερετε καλυτερα απο μενα μιας και δεν διατιθεται πανω απο 5χλμ σε ακτινα απ τον ΟΤΕ στη Χωρα.

Λετε να ναι δυνατη η συνδεση Οθονους-Σιδαρι-Ροδα-Κασσιωπη-Χωρα-Μπενιτσα-Μεσσογγη-Καβο-Λευκιμμη-Αϊ Γιωργη Αργυραδων-Αϊ Μαθια-Σιναραδες-Λακωνες-Οθονους ?

Εις των ανωτερων  ::

----------


## challenger.cwn

Ας γίνει η αρχή...και μετά τίποτα δεν είναι απίθανο.

----------


## sharky.cwn

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  :: 
Κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε για να επεκταθεί το δίκτυο!
Αυτό που λες για την διασύνδεση όλου του νησιού (και λίγο παραπέρα) είναι "το όνειρο".
Μακάρι να γίνει και αυτό μια μέρα. Τότε θα έχουμε πετύχει το ακατόρθωτο!

Εσύ θα πάρεις μέρος στην ανάπτυξη; ::

----------


## sharky.cwn

Ο εξοπλισμός μαζεύεται! 
Οι πρώτες κεραίες αγοράστηκαν! Tα linksys (wrt54gs) ειναι στο δρόμο...!  ::

----------


## mbjp

> Λετε να ναι δυνατη η συνδεση Οθονους-Σιδαρι-Ροδα-Κασσιωπη-Χωρα-Μπενιτσα-Μεσσογγη-Καβο-Λευκιμμη-Αϊ Γιωργη Αργυραδων-Αϊ Μαθια-Σιναραδες-Λακωνες-Οθονους ?


Αναλαμβανω το βουνο-pc στο μοναστηρι του Παντοκρατορα στον Αγιο Ματθαιο  :: 

μιχάλης

----------


## challenger.cwn

σωστός ο παίχτης!!!
Σήμερα μάθαμε ότι όχι μόνο υπάρχει ενεργό AP μέσα στην πόλη, αλλά ότι ειναι και 5 clients συνδεδεμένοι σ αυτό. Καλό να είναι να καταχωρούμε τους κόμβους μας στο nodedb εφόσον μας απασχολεί άμεσα η επεκτασιμότητα του δικτύου, αλλά και για να ξέρουμε σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται αυτό κάθε στιγμή. Σύντομα θα υπάρξει φόρουμ για τους χρήστες του CWMN και θα ανακοινωθεί κι εδώ αν δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση απο τους moderators.

Σε αυτή τη φάση γίνονται δοκιμές στον εξοπλισμό, πριν εγκατασταθεί. Αναμείνατε...

----------


## challenger.cwn

> Αναλαμβανω το βουνο-pc στο μοναστηρι του Παντοκρατορα στον Αγιο Ματθαιο


Αν το λες στα σοβαρά, βάλε τον κόμβο σου στο http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/corfu/?
Πάρε πρώτα το στίγμα σου απο το http://www.maporama.com
Έτσι θα ξέρουμε τι γίνεται

----------


## mbjp

> Αναλαμβανω το βουνο-pc στο μοναστηρι του Παντοκρατορα στον Αγιο Ματθαιο
> 
> 
> Αν το λες στα σοβαρά, βάλε τον κόμβο σου στο http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/corfu/?
> Πάρε πρώτα το στίγμα σου απο το http://www.maporama.com
> Έτσι θα ξέρουμε τι γίνεται


δεν εχω ακομη κομβο, ημουν 2 και κατι μηνες στο νησι και δε μου περασε ποτε απο το μυαλο κατι τετοιο  :: 
Για την ιστορια με το βουνο, δε θυμαμαι αν εχει ρευμα το μοναστηρι εκει πανω (πρεπει να εχει), αλλα πανω απ΄ολα χρειαζομαστε την αδεια του δήμου μελιτειέων (κοινως να μαζευτουμε αρκετα ατομα, γιατι οταν ακουν για παρεμβασεις εκει πανω συνηθως αφηνιάζουν). 


μιχάλης

----------


## wert

Ας εκδηλώσω και εγώ το ενδιαφέρων μου.  ::  
Θα το προσπαθήσουμε πάντος. 
Με κάνα δύο ενδοιάμεσα μάλλον θα πιάσω και εγώ σήμα.  ::  
Κάτι ψευτολοφίσκοι είναι που μάλλον θα μου χαλάσουν τη δουλειά.
Ισως αν μπεί κάποιος από Πέλεκα τότε θα καλυτερέψουν τα πράγματα.
Αξια η προσπάθεια πάντος και με λίγη καλή θέληση όπως βλέπω θα ενώσουμε όλο το νησί.  ::

----------


## challenger.cwn

που βρίσκεσαι wert? Καταχώρησε τον κόμβο σου στο nodedb για να ξέρεις που πατάς. Για ότι απορία έχεις στείλε e mail στο [email protected]. Θα τα ξαναπούμε (ασύρματα!)

----------


## wert

Mα το έχω καταχωρήσει και φαίνεται σαν την μύγα μες το γάλα.  ::  
ID 26 
Eχω ένα μικρό κενό γύρω μου.  :: 
Αλλά ελπίζω.  ::

----------


## challenger.cwn

ok! Άργησα λίγο να το δω. Δεν εισαι σε άσχημη θέση. Απλά θα περιμένεις λίγο. Τι ειναι ανάμεσα σε σένα και την πόλη?

----------


## wert

> ok! Άργησα λίγο να το δω. Δεν εισαι σε άσχημη θέση. Απλά θα περιμένεις λίγο. Τι ειναι ανάμεσα σε σένα και την πόλη?


Το χάος  ::  
Παρεμβάλεται ο λόφος από Τεμπλόνι-- Άφρα -- | κλπ. 
Μετά έχουμε το λιβάδι του ρόπα. Τρύπα σκέτη  ::  
Και μετά εγώ μόνος και έρημος εδω.  ::  
Κάποιον θα βρώ στη μέση δεν μπορεί.  ::  
Ισως και μόνος να με καλύψει η απόσταση δεν ξέρω θέλει δοκιμή. Αλλά να πάρω εξοπλισμό μόνο και μόνο για δοκιμή πάλι δεν λέει. Θέλει ηθικό το πράγμα. 
Αντε και τό'χω ρίξει στα ταχυδρομεία για τα χοντρά file sharing μου.  ::  
Και η isdn μου προσπαθεί εδώ και δύο μέρες να κατεβάσει ένα σιντάκι  ::  
Κάνας δορυφόρος !!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## challenger.cwn

Μπα... Εισαι 14 Km απο το AP peramap. Οπότε θέλεις οπωσδήποτε ενδιάμεσο κόμβο. Παρακολούθησε τις εξελίξεις. Κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα θα μπεις

----------


## lon3wolf

( ::

----------


## wert

> Ελπίζω να γίνει κάτι σύντομα απο Σιδάρι-Ρόδα-Αχαράβη-Σινιές-Νισάκι αλλοιώς την κεραία στην πλάτη και στο βουνό


Όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα μάλλον για εκεί πάμε. 
Και δεν έχω και γαϊδουράκι. 
Αμα συνεχίσουμε έτσι προβλέπω να μπαίνω και εγώ στο δίκτυο μόλις πάρω σύνταξη. 
Εκτός και γίνει καμιά μαγκιά με τον δορυφόρο. 

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Μόνο στην πόλη μέσα βλέπω κίνηση. Στα χωριά είμαστε ένας στην ανατολή και ο άλλος στη δύση. 
Θα το κλείσουμε το νησί;

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Λοιπόν μάγκες...........κοιτάξτε πως έχουν τα πράγματα....Καλεσ γιορτές πρώτα απο όλα και μετά τα νέα.
Λοιπόν......εγώ με τον challenger κάναμε τις πρώτες τηλεμετρίες.......Συγκεκριμένα απο Σαρόκο(musses) προς Βιρό(οπου μένω εγώ) και απο πέραμα προς Βιρό.Εγώ μένω πάνω στο λόφο,αλλά υπάρχουν αρκετά προβλήματα με παράσιτα και ενώ υπάρχει ήδη κεραία που έχω εγκαταστήσει εγώ σε ψηλό σημείο,είναι για κάποιο λόγο,που ακόμα τον ψάχνω,δύσκολο να πιάσω σήμα απο πόλη καθώς και να στείλω.......
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα που πρέπει να λυθούν και έχουν να κάνουν με την τοπογραφία της Κέρκυρας(Δέντρα κ.τ.λ) εκτός πόλης και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η όλη φάση δεν είναι απλά"Στήνω μια κεραία και μας παίρνει ο διάολος απο τα παράσιτα!!!!!!!!"Αν είναι να γίνει κάτι να γίνει σωστά και ας αργήσει και λίγο....
Αυτό που θα ήθελα εγώ ,Επειδή είμαστε και φοιτητές εμείς και επι της παρούσης είμαστε σπίτια μας για τις γιορτές,είναι με τον καινούργιο χρόνο που μας έρχεταιeinai me ton kainourgio xrono που μας έρχεται,να μου στείλετε απο ενα e-mail να τα πούμε μεταξύ μας,να σας εξηγήσω και πως έχει όλη η φάση.....Επειδή ο sharky έιναι και Φανταράκι.......xXx.......έχουμε μείναι μόνοι μας να τα στήσουμε όλα και εγώ τα έχω ήδη παίξει απο τις πολλές γύρες και τα πολλά πάνω κάτω!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  Δεν τα παρατάω όμως και δεν θα το κάνω μέχρι να δώ κάποια μέρα αυτό το δίκτυο με uplink και στείλω το πρώτο μου αρχείο στον φίλο challenger!!!!!
....Θα ήθελα λοίπόν και τη βοήθειά σας,γιατί με το να τα περιμένουμε όλα έτοιμα και να διαμαρτυρόμαστε δεν γίνεται τίποτα......Εύχομαι καλές γιορτές,σύντομα κοντά σας......

Φιλικά

Blueyed

[email protected]

----------


## wert

> Λοιπόν μάγκες...........κοιτάξτε πως έχουν τα πράγματα....Καλεσ γιορτές πρώτα απο όλα και μετά τα νέα.


Χρόνια πολλά καλές γιορτές και από εδώ και ο καινούργιος χρόνος να μας κάνει λιγάκι ασύρματους. 
Δυστηχός απ'ότι βλέπω όλα τα κακά τα κάνει η μορφολογία του εδάφους. Συν ότι δεν βλέπω καμιά ανταπόκριση από εκτός πόλεος πάει η δουλειά άστα να πάνε.  ::  
Κρίμα όμως γιατί απ'ότι βλέπω και φιλότιμο περισεύει και μπράβο και φυσικά όρεξη για δουλειά. 
Προσπαθώ να βρώ κανέναν να τον πείσω να βάλει έστω ένα σημαιάκι στο χάρτη να πάρω και εγώ τα πάνω μου. Μάλλον ένας δεν φτάνει αλλά τι να κάνουμε όλο και κάτι θα βρούμε στην πορεία μας. 
Κάντε κάτι ρε παιδιά να ακούσουμε κάνα καλό νέο έστω και ας κάνουμε και πέντε χρόνια μετά να μπούμε.  :: 
ADSL δεν βλέπουμε. 
Ο οτέ τα παίρνει και γέρνει. 
Και εμείς κοιτάμε τους άλλους να κατεβάζουν με ταχύτητες που ίσως δούμε στα όνειρά μας.

----------


## challenger.cwn

Είναι όντως πολύ περίεργη η κατάσταση. Ας πούμε, απο το πέραμα, έπρεπε να πιάσει στο σπίτι σου Ευγένιε (blueyed). Όταν γυρίσουμε να το ξανακάνουμε πιο οργανωμένα. Αν και νομίζω ότι κάποια μαμακία θα παίχτηκε με την ομνι. Πρέπει να κάνουμε κι άλλες δοκιμές οπωσδήποτε.

----------


## mbjp

μπορω να ρωτησω ποια ειναι η wireless κατασταση, ασχετα με την nodedb, μεσα στην χώρα; γιατι ο ξαδερφος λεει οτι ειναι πολυς κοσμος δικτυωμενος και μου κανει εντυπωση..

----------


## challenger.cwn

όταν λες "μέσα στη χώρα" εννοείς την πόλη της Κέρκυρας? Αν ναι, να ξέρεις ότι ειναι σε εφηβικό στάδιο. Έχουμε 2 AP's (κεντρικούς κόμβους). Ο ένας (globalbooks) βρίσκεται κοντά στο δημοτικό θέατρο και είναι κλειδωμένος (!!!). Ο άλλος είναι ακόμα σε πειραματικό στάδιο. Απο κει και πέρα ότι έχει κάνει ο καθένας μόνος του για να συνδέσει το γραφείο με το σπιτι του πχ... σε adhoc mode.

----------


## challenger.cwn

Άντε και απο βδομάδα θα κανουμε καμμιά σοβαρή δοκιμή στο λόφο για το #peramAP. Θα σας κρατάμε ενήμερους...  ::

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Λοιπόν.....Νομιζατε οτι τα παρατήσαμε?χαΧΑχαΧχαΧΑαχΧΑχαΑΧχαΧΑχαΧΑχαΧΑχΧΑχαΧΑχαΑΧ....Κανατε λάθος...Δοκιμές πήγαν οκ........τα μηχανήματα δουλεύουν(για όλους εκτός απο μένα.....φαίνεται δεν είναι της μοίρας μου........)Τουλουσπουντουν....Με χαρά ανακοινώνουμε 2 AP's που το ένα ειναι λίγο απροσπέλαστο βέβαια(Βιρός),αλλα έχουμε ήδη ένα στην πόλη,και πλησιάζει και το δεύτερο....Δεν θα δώσω λεπτόμέρειες μέχρι να στήσουμε το δεύτερο(Μιλάμε για όλη την πόλη τώρα-Σαρόκο-γαρίτσα-Αεροδρόμιο-Λόφος Κογεβίνα-Καντούνια........)και αποφασίσουμε πώς θα γίνει η δρομολόγηση και ποιός θα πάει που......δηλαδή να δούμε τι εύρος θα καλύπτει το καθένα....
Θέλουμε όσο το περισσότερο τη βοήθειά σας,βρείτε οποιονδήποτε πιστέυετε οτι ενδιαφέρεται και καταχωρήστε του κόμβο στη nodedb....Όσοι είναι διατεθειμένοι και διαθέτουν τα χρήματα να αγοράσουν κάποια μηχανήματα,καλό θα ήταν να μου στείλουν ένα e-mail στο [email protected] να βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή και να δούμε τι θα αγοράσετε και τις ανάγκες του καθενός.Θα παρακαλούσα πάρα πολύ,ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ και οτι σας πουν!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::  οι ανάγκες του δικτύου της Κέρκυρας είναι σαφώς διαφορετικές απο τα άλλα και μοναδικές,όπως πιστεύω οτι είναι και κάθε υπάρχοντος δικτύου που ξεκίνησε απο μια ιδέα και υλοποιήθηκε με πολύ κόπο.Με σωστή μελέτη και R.E.S.P.E.C.T θα γίνουν όλα μακράν καλύτερα και με πολύ μέλλον
Οι εκτός πόλης μην απογοητεύεστε,έχουμε ένα πολύ καλό σχέδιο για πρόσβαση μέχρι το κοντόκαλι,και μέχρι το πέραμα,και καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων,θα έρθει πολύ σύντομα(σκεφτείτε οτι θα μπώ και γω μέσα όταν γίνει αυτό,που τώρα είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο).....Όσο περισσότεροι,τόσο΄περισσότερες πιθανότητες για όλους μας να το φτάσουμε πιο μακρυά..

Με πολύ χαρά
 ::   ::  
Blueyed

----------


## duck

Λοιπον να πω και εγω μια καλησπερα. Σε οοοολα τα καλα παιδια.. που προσπαθουν να κανουν κατι καλο στην κερκυρα.το θεμα με μενα τωρα.  ::   ::  εγω εχω σπιτι στην λευκιμη σε ενα χωριο συγκεκριμενα.το οποιο απο το σπιτι μου με ενα ιστο θα ελεγα οτι βλεπω ενα βουνο που αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ο χλωμος.. λογικα  ::   ::   ::  τωρα δεν μου εχει παει στο μυαλο ποτε για δικτυο εκει λογω του εδαφους και ετσι δεν ειχα σκεφτει τι αλλο βλεπω.αλλα μιας και υπαρχει ενδιαφερον και χαιρομαι γιαυτο πιστευω οτι πρεπει να μπω ενεργα στο χορό.. μου φενεται οτι θα ξεστησω τον πολυ ωραιο μου κομβο απο πειραια  ::   ::  και 8α τον παω κερκυρα για διακοπες 

παντως πολυ καλη δουλεια παιδια μπραβο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

> φαίνεται οτι θα ξεστησω τον πολυ ωραιο μου κομβο απο πειραια   και 8α τον παω κερκυρα για διακοπες 
> 
> παντως πολυ καλη δουλεια παιδια μπραβο


Μην τολμήσεις!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## challenger.cwn

Duck μην αγχώνεσαι... Οι εξελίξεις είναι θετικές. Εσύ μέχρι φέρεις τα μηχανήματα σου, μπορείς να καταχωρήσεις τον κόμβο σου στο http://www.nodedb.com, ως ενδιαφερόμενος. Άντε να πυκνώνει ο χάρτης!!!

----------


## duck

Οπως βλεπεις challenger.cwmn φιλε μου υπαρχουν και αλλοι παραγοντες(pates familias)  ::   ::  που με κρατουν εδω...  ::   ::   ::  λοιπον παντως εγω θα με τοποθετησω στο nodedb να υπαρχω και εκει και αντε με το καλο να δουμε.Σημερα που διαβασα το ποστ το συγκεκριμενο ξεσηκωθηκα μεχρι που πηγα και πηρα χαρτη της κερκυρας  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 




Το λατρευω αυτο το νησι  ::   ::

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Χάρτη είπες?εεεεε....και τον θες γραμμενο?Ελα σε μενα που τον έχω μάθει απέξω τοσον καιρό,να σου πω που θα βρεις τι....ξερω και απο ταρατσες ε....οχι παίζουμε..(lol)
Q#@$%#^$%&%$^(#@$%^Καλά...είναι τραβηγμένο ακόμα να μιλήσουμε για Λευκίμμη,αλλά στο μέλλον.....ελπίζω(αν και θα έχω φύγει απο δω) να είναι και η Λευκίμμη μέσα χμμμμμ δηλαδη όλο το νησι ενα δίκτυο ενα πράγμα  ::  ...Επιτέλους κατάφερα να λειτουργήσω σήμερα και τα linksys ,που ήτανε και το μεγάλο πρόβλημα,οπότε......έχει μέλλον  ::  (λές και στηρίζεται σε μένα όλο το δίκτυο.....ότι θέλω λέω πάλι,είναι απο τη χαρά.....
Γιάννηηηηηηηηηη ρε σύ,είμαι wireless ρεεεεεεεεε..........το πιστεύεις?...... και με wireless ιντερνετ ρεεεεεεε...(συγχωρήστε την κατάσταση μου,αλλά το πάλεψα απο το μηδέν)

Τα φιλιά μου σε όλους και ευχαριστώ όσους βοήθησαν μέσα στο forum για να λυθούν τα αρχικά τεχνικά προβλήματα(και απορίες) που για μένα ήταν τα σημαντικότερα(Και τη μαμα μου και το μπαμπά μου για το όσκαρ...Φρενίτιδα έπαθα)

Υ.Γ.Αυτό το μήνυμα γράφτηκε μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο,με wireless linksys wrt54gs συνδεδεμένο με Cisco Aironet)

----------


## challenger.cwn

Τρέλααααααα!!! Άντε εις ανώτερα!!!! ...χμμμ... καλα εσύ ακόμα κέρκυρα είσαι????? Θα σε σκοτώσωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!

----------


## blueyed.cwn

Λοιπόοοοοννννν....ακούστε τα νέα.......χτίζω καινούργιο ap στο Τέρμα πάνω στο Βιρό,το οποίο καλύπτει όλο Βρυώνη μέχρι 1η διαστάυρωση Τσάρου Μπενίτσες,πέραμα,όλο το νότιο δρομολόγιο μέχρι αεροδρόμιο φρούριο,και αριστερά μέχρι λόφο κογεβίνα.Κι όμως είναι εφικτό.Περισσότερα στο κατάλληλο post.

Your eyes only...
Blueyed

----------


## drwafer

εε ερχεται
ο τιτλος του ποστ

ποτε ερχεται ρε παιδια?

σοβαρα τωρα,μολις σημερα ανακαλυψα το φορουμ ψαχνοντας γενικα
πληροφοριες για wireless εξοπλισμο κλπ.
αλλα επισης ανακαλυψα οτι ειμαι ηδη καταχωρημενος με ID3 ,καλα ποτε 
εγινε αυτο? μαλλον θα πρεπει να ηταν πριν 4-5 χρονια!!!

επειδη δεν βλεπω να ερχεται dsl στην περιοχη μου ουτε σε 100 χρονια
ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να δοκιμασω τι μπορει να περασει απο την πολη μεχρι εδω στις μπενιτσες.
υπαρχει κανεις στο κανονι?η περαμα?τι να αγορασω και τι να αποφυγω?
ετσι για να μην παρω στην τυχη μηχανηματα που πιθανον να βγουν αχρηστα.

----------


## challenger.cwn

Φίλε μου ήδη έχει αρχίσει το στήσιμο και έχουν δημιουργηθεί οι πρώτοι κόμβοι εδώ και μερικούς μήνες. Ο Sharky είναι στο Πέραμα (αν και τώρα είναι φαναράκι). Έχει στήσει όμως ασύρματο δίκτυο με τυς γείτονες. Συννενοήσου μαζί του για το πως θα μπεις στο δίκτυο του.

----------


## sharky.cwn

*challenger*... φανταράκι είμαι όχι φαναράκι  :: 

*DrWafer* έχω AP στο Πέραμα και όλη την καλή διάθεση να σε βοηθήσω να κάνουμε link. Που ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι στις Μπενίτσες; 
Θα είσαι όλο το καλοκαίρι στο νησί;

----------


## drwafer

ειμαι μπροστα στο λιμανι,μονιμος κατοικος,ιθαγενης!!
αλλα αναλογα το που ακριβως βρισκεσε εσυ μπορει να γινεται μπορει και οχι.
εχεις οπτικη επαφη με την πολη? εχει προσβαση σε DSL το δικτυο?

για την ωρα εγω εχω μονο μια wireless PCI και μια κεραια ιδιοκατασκευη.

----------


## sharky.cwn

> 1)εχεις οπτικη επαφη με την πολη? εχει προσβαση σε DSL το δικτυο?
> 
> 2)για την ωρα εγω εχω μονο μια wireless PCI και μια κεραια ιδιοκατασκευη.


1)
α. Δεν έχω οπτική με την πολή, έχει όμως ένας γνωστός που ίσως βοηθήσει.
β. Ναί, προς μεγάλη έκπληξη των ΟΤΕτζήδων, έχω την μοναδική τηλεφωνική γραμμή στην περιοχή μου που το DSL συγχρονίζει(λειτουργεί).

2) Πρέπει να προμηθευτείς καλύτερο εξοπλισμό. . . 


Έχεις κάποιο e-mail/κινητό να σε βρώ;

----------

